# Burning smell when central heating is on



## Neil_Ireland (13 Oct 2009)

Hi,

I moved into a new build house a couple of months ago. It has gas central heating, I set the heating to come on yesterday eve and when I got home from work there was a burning smell in the house , there also seemed to be a kind of a haze in the kitchen/diner where the smell was strongest.

There were no electrical items in use, all lights were off and the only thing in use was the gas heating. I had a good look around the gas boiler and couldn't feel any excessive heat or smell any gas or burning from it. It was turned off as soon as I got into the house and is still off.

I have used the boiler every day to heat water since I moved in but I have only used it one other time to heat the rad's.

Any idaes what could be causing the smell?

Thanks,
Neil.


----------



## Neil_Ireland (13 Oct 2009)

Just had the boiler inspected and it's fine.


----------



## bertie1 (13 Oct 2009)

Might be something spilt during construction on the rads or in the grill between the double rads


----------



## pudds (13 Oct 2009)

I have oil c.h. but if it hasn't been used like over the summer, when I turn it on I get a slight smell of burning, ran around checking out everything  electrical (boiler is outside in garden) and found nothing.

Maybe it's something similar to when you turn on an electric bar fire and when it heats up you can smell the dust on the bars   sort of being burned off.


----------



## Neil_Ireland (14 Oct 2009)

pudds said:


> Maybe it's something similar to when you turn on an electric bar fire and when it heats up you can smell the dust on the bars   sort of being burned off.



I think you have hit the nail on the head there, there is dust on the rads from construction. It seems like it's being burned off as the rads get very hot.
I put the heating on again yesterday and the small was coming from around the rad in my kitchen. I'm going to clean it down and see if there is an improvement


----------



## MAJJ (15 Oct 2009)

Had the same recently when putting the heating (new bolier) on for the first time since before the summer. Really hot radiatiors and an odour like buring coming from them. It has since gone away after a few days of use. 

Hope it goes away for you too,
MAJJ


----------

